# My Polish cuties



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Now 8 weeks old. They are the friendliest bunch i've had. So far 2 will sit on me and the "roo" will jump up on me for a few seconds. I have found that the white crested black have been the friendliest , and 2 roos in the past calm and sane.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Awww they sound cute


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My babies are 3 months old but since it's been so cold I check on them and keep their coop closed.I take them a treat at night but that's about all I've been doing with them.The cockerel does not like to be handled but the other 3 did,until I had to wear gloves,which seem to scare them.They won't leave the coop because of the little bit of snow we got and they don't seem to handle the cold well but I noticed a bunch of feathers in there so maybe they're getting their winter feathers.I wish I could put them in with the adults but a hawk could still carry them off(they don't bother the adults).Now I know why I don't get chicks after June and I will remember this when my hens go broody after June this summer.Fool me once,shame on you but fool me twice,shame on me!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I won't let mine out until they stop peeping and start having a mature voice. The peeping does attract hawks. Mine are almost 11 weeks.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

My chickens are afraid of gloves to lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My poor little Polish pullets. I go out there and all 5 girls have bloody heads and bare spots. Mr. Rooster went to live with the Houdan sisters who are bigger and won't take $hit. I'm very upset about it. It's like he pulled their pin feathers so they bled. I put Ickthammol on everyone but then decided to remove him. So they'll get some ointment tomorrow.


----------



## Angela Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Any ideas to keep the hawks away?

My dog was barking today (I have previously found her eating two chickens, so I leave her caged while the chickens are out in the afternoon. Now I am not sure what happened.) so I went outside to check on them. I leave the coop door open so they could go in and get water. I saw the hawk in the door going in. It turns out one of my chickens neck was sliced open behind the ear. Not sure how to treat either. Just got chickens for the first time in December.



seminolewind said:


> I won't let mine out until they stop peeping and start having a mature voice. The peeping does attract hawks. Mine are almost 11 weeks.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

My dog chased a hawk that was flying low to the ground that was trying to get our chickens


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. Sorry to hear it. I know peeping attracts them. I attract crows with leaving them eggs and they are territorial and chase the Hawks away. I may see hawks when the crows are sitting on their own eggs.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have hawks and falcons around but they don't bother the adult chickens.I don't let them loose if they are less than 4 mos old.Give them places to hide,mine run under the pine trees where it's safe.I like to keep them around because they chase the chippies away and eat the rodents.We don't have big raptors,like eagles, that could carry off a chicken.Or you can shoot,shovel and shut up.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We now have an eagle hanging out in my neighbors 12 wooded acres behind me. Bill saw him/her land in her tree next to her pasture.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Only once I had a bald eagle fly really low over my yard. Never saw it again. It really shocked the $hit out of me seeing it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He saw it fly from the back field and land in the tree, he took a pic and sent it to me. I saw a juvie eagle a year ago down the street so im.thinking its now growing up and decided to stick around


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. He looks hungry!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool!!!I would be jealous but eagles are big enough to carry off a chicken.Is there a pond/lake around?I watched some eagles and egrets fishing at the fish farm.It was neat to watch but the owners didn't like it.They were so big,I was glad we don't have any here though they seemed happy with the fish.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes they can carry off chickens, we have alot of lakes up here so the eagle has a great place to stay here


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just saw this giant shadow flying over the house a few times and of course I go out to see what it is and it's gone. 

Quails are small . For those who have them do they get taken by hawks?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hawks take quail, cats, anything they can get


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Including small dogs.I worked with someone who had taken her little itty bitty puppy out only to have a hawk snatch it and carry it away.She was devastated.They don't bother my chickens but hunt the bush in front for chippies and back by the pond for rodents.Something,I think a falcon because it was on the small side,dive-bombed one of the geese.Not sure what it was trying to do because the goose was 5x bigger and probably not on the dinner menu.Weird.


----------

